# I'm going to be in town :P



## n0ugh7_zw (22/12/15)

Just booked my air tickets, I'm going to be Johannesburg from about 0900 on Friday the 8th till about 1800 on Sunday the 10th.

I'm mainly coming to collect toys, and hang out with @Redeemer 

But a mini meet would be very cool!

Reactions: Like 4


----------

